# Is being an emotional wreck after BFN normal?



## Shell80 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hiya

This is our first IVF cycle and last Wednesday we got the dreaded BFN. It's been nearly a week now but i still feel so awful, tired, exhausted and with a very heavy AF too. Are these normal feelings?? i'm just so sad and I seem to burst into tears all the time. I knew this was going to be hard but I think I underestimated the hormone effects on my body. I feel that life is carrying on as normal around me and I'm stuck in limbo waiting for the next cycle to start. My husband is being so supportive but I just can't seem to be able to pick myself up and i wonder where I'm going to find the energy and positivity to face it all again. I would really love to hear from anyone out there who is going through this or had been through this in the past. I just need to know I'm not going completely mad!!! 

Shell xxxxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

you are not going mad at all.  So sorry to hear of your bfn, it's just soooo heart breaking  

Honestly, right now it won't feel like it but it really will get easier and probably sooner than you think.  I know it's not for everyone but planning the next step, even if just in our heads, really did help us to move on.  To focus on the future and what we intend to do rather than dwelling on what we can't change.

It really is all fresh and new right now though so don't be too hard on yourself.  I'm happy that you have a supportive other half to be there for you.

Be kind to yourselves and sending some   right now x


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Completely normal  

Just remember that IVF is as close as you are going to get to a family, so try to keep on looking forward to the next attempt rather than dwelling on what has been.

Get some rest, be productive during the wait and try to keep your chin up xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

This is the worst birthday ever. My last free treatment. NEGATIVE.

I just want this day to be over the pain and disappointment is unbearable.


----------



## crazyroychick (Aug 21, 2012)

Shell big   , how you are feeling is completely normal, you are grieving x

I know it doesn't seem like it just now but it does get easier over time, like Daisy says planning our next step always helped us, am one of those people who likes a plan!

I always felt much stronger once all the drugs had left my system as well as they make you an emotional wreck.

If in a few weeks you still feel like this it may help to talk to the councillor at your unit. Xx


----------



## Shell80 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you guys, it's so nice to have positive messages and to hear from others who know exactly how I feel. Xxxxxx


----------

